# BFN - watery discharge, full uterus & cramping?



## Keepfaith (Sep 3, 2014)

I wonder if anyone can help me with this.

I've just had my second failed cycle. The first was a fresh ICSI, one 4bb blastocyst and this one was a FET (though the 2 blasts didn't survive the thaw very well - 50% cell damage to both).

It'll probably be about 3 months until our third and final ICSI on the NHS. 

However, I feel as though something is wrong. I started getting clear watery discharge during this cycle. It was around the time that I started taking oestrogen tablets (before ET) and its continued ever since. It's literally just like water, no colour or odour and it's often worse just when I sit down (like its being squeezed out - sorry TMI!).

I've also had a full/heavy uterus feeling throughout this cycle combined with pain (like period pains but less crampy).

I've never had any of these symptoms before and I didn't have them during my last cycle. I'm now afraid that something is wrong and I don't want to start my next cycle until I find out. However my clinic don't do follow up appointments - the next time I go in will be at the start of the next cycle.

I was told during this cycle that I had developed a cyst on my left ovary and I wondered if this could have anything to do with it? 

Has anyone experienced anything similar at all? I'm thinking about paying privately to have some tests and investigations done but I don't know where to start or what to ask for. Can you have tests done for infection etc?

Thanks for reading ladies!


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Hun 
I am an nhs patient and had 1 fresh bfn 1 frozen bfn. 
I still have 5 blasts for FET's and said I wanted to see a consultant before next FET ( which I'm going through now ) 
I was told I couldn't have follow up at first but I demanded to be seen before I would go through another cycle & had an appointment 2 weeks later. This led to me having further blood tests & a new protocol. 
If you have had 2 failed cycles & have 1 last go I would go with your gut and push for a consult follow up x


----------

